# Anyone ever fish Jamaica??



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Headed down there in ten days for a wedding moon. My soon to be other half has booked us a four hour trip on a charter. Since we cant really bring anything back with us as far as fish goes I was hoping to talk the crew into just trolling for something like a sail or marlin. Catch and release deal. Our trip is booked through Sandals so I was wondering if anyone has ever dealt in anything like this?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Take 2 spinning rod setups with you and a few different colored crappie jigs. Fish the reefs or rocks you can see . Or use a small spoon. You will catch fish. 
When I travel to places like that, we always rent a driver for the day, and may try several different public beaches or canals. The driver knows where fish can be caught from land. I try to stay where a beer and burger can also be easily bought .


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know about fishing in Jamaica but when the wife and I went there for our honeymoon cruise we took a trip over to Dunn's River Falls. It was pretty cool to walk up the waterfall. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure if it's Dunn's River, but a river rafting trip is fun as well (if you have time). And watch out for sea urchins while wading at the beach!!!!


----------



## Gmztx (Aug 18, 2016)

Where in Jamaica you gonna be ? best fishing around discovery bay on north coast.


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

If you have a 8-10wt fly rod, bring it and a few tarpon flies, pin fish patterns work well. I have caught 25-50# tarpon off the beach at Sandal's Whitehouse; Ocho Rios; Montego Bay and Dunn River.
Charter a few time, small boat ~21-24' and trolled outside the reef in 1500' of blue water for tuna. Caught a few Maui and some sharks. At most Sandal's resorts, you can walk down the beach away from the resort and find good fishable waters, holes in the grass are a great place to spotting cursing tarpon.
Have fun!!!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Well we went back in May and got married at Whitehouse and went out on the charter available at the resort on and older thirty something Bertram. Trolled all day and only caught one tiny little black fin tuna. It was beautiful to see the island from offshore but the fishing kind of sucked that day.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, you guys are going to have so much fun! My wife and I stayed at The Jewel Dunns River in Ocho Rios for a week. It was our 20th anniversary. We had excursions planned every day except one. We want to go back there badly.

We did an "off the books" excursion to some secret falls. It wasn't hotel approved, but we asked around and got the name of a taxi driver who hooked us up. It was way less crowded than Dunns River Falls and way more spectacular.

Wish I had gone down Rt. 4 to that food village I saw on Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern. I really wanted to try the mannish water. That's goat dick soup.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Think I'll pass on the Goat Dick Soup.*

On my one and only trip to Jamaica I kinda bombed out on fishing from the beach in several areas. I saw very few fish and caught only a 3' Cuda which everybody around wanted for dinner.

I took a blue water charter on an old 23' Mako and caught a 40# Wahoo and lost a ~400# Blue Marlin after it screamed off about 300 yards of line. It came unglued on the first jump but kept on jumping just to be a show off.

I have the captain's card around here somewhere if you need a phone #. The guy was a local and pretty darned knowledgeable. I'd suggest taking a few of your favorite lures and maybe leaving them on the boat to help out future clients. Tackle over there is mighty expensive but good Ganja is cheap.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

tropical islands are great fishing


----------

